# SCHIP Bill Passes House!



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

The House passed the expansion for the SCHIP bill last night. So it begins... Apparently the margin was close enough that an override for veto most likely won't be possible, but we'll see. It should pass through the Senate quickly...

Click here for more info!


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

Senate, House Announce Agreement to Renew, Improve Children's Health Insurance Program Now

WASHINGTON,, Sept 21, 2007 /PRNewswire-USNewswire via COMTEX/ -- Bipartisan, bicameral coalition ready to move on full reauthorization of vital program 

A bipartisan coalition of Senate and House leaders today announced a bicameral agreement to reauthorize the Children's Health Insurance Program (CHIP) for an additional five years. CHIP provides health coverage to American children whose parents do not qualify for Medicaid, but can't afford private insurance. The $35 billion agreement struck by House and Senate negotiators will bring health coverage to approximately ten million children in need - preserving coverage for all 6.6 million children currently covered by CHIP, and reaching millions more low-income, uninsured American children in the next five years. 

Below is an outline of the agreement, which is designed to target specifically the lowest-income uninsured American children for outreach and enrollment. The agreement does not call for CHIP coverage for children in families at higher income levels. Instead, it reduces Federal matching funds for future coverage of children at higher income levels, and provides incentives to cover the lowest-income children instead. CHIP coverage of childless adults and parents will be phased out to maintain the program's focus on kids. 

SOURCE Office of the Speaker of the House 


I don't know the exact details of the bill at this point but one thing sticks out big time and that is its a $35 billion agreement instead of the $60 billion the dems wanted. This give me some kind of hope the the tobacco tax.


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

Has anyone seen the specific provisions on the cigar tax?


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

rgordin said:


> Has anyone seen the specific provisions on the cigar tax?


The cap has been reduced from the original max of $10 per stick to $3 per stick. Still a huge increase from what it currently is. And for every box of 25 cigars that would reach the max tax, you're looking at paying $75 extra. Still not good.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

There is an interesting overview of the issue in the New York Times this morning.

_The bill drew support from 45 House Republicans, many of them moderates who do not want to be depicted as indifferent to low-income children's health needs when they seek re-election next year. But 151 Republicans sided with Bush, a move that Democrats see as a political blunder.

Eight Democrats opposed the bill. Some, from tobacco-growing districts, object to raising the federal cigarette tax to $1 a pack, a 61-cent increase.

A Republican-controlled Congress and President Clinton created SCHIP in 1997 to provide health coverage for families with incomes too high to qualify for Medicaid but not high enough to pay for private coverage. Under the expansion proposal, states could seek federal waivers to steer funds to some families earning at least triple the official poverty-level income, provided the states showed progress enrolling the main target: children in families earning up to double the poverty rate. That would be $34,340 for a family of three, or $41,300 for a family of four.

The Bush administration says the legislation could qualify some New York families of four making about $83,000 a year, or four times the poverty level. Such a scenario is unlikely, the bill's proponents say, because it would require waivers the administration has rejected_

More...​


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

oh oh,


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

the rise in tax $$ would only affect B&Ms and internet sales within the same state, correct?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

That sucks, but $3 is better than $10. Not much better, but still better.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I hope Georgie keep his promise on veto this bill when it reaches his office. Not good for small B & M and the cigar industry in general.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

:c and they call it progress!!!


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Scud said:


> the rise in tax $$ would only affect B&Ms and internet sales within the same state, correct?


Actually, as this is a federal tax, they will probably collect it on import, so internet sales will definitely be affected.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Unless it is a crafty merchant who happens to ship in under the radar...


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Scud said:


> the rise in tax $$ would only affect B&Ms and internet sales within the same state, correct?


Federal Tax means every state. We're all paying the increase if this bill passes. :hn


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

$75 tax on a box of 25 is a death sentence to the b&m's.

The online retailers will get around it. I think that is why Cigar International just sold to General Cigar. They are preparing for the worst from the b&m's and expecting the best from online.:2


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Darrell said:


> That sucks, but $3 is better than $10. Not much better, but still better.


Um, no, it still sucks. This is not a case of "well, it's better than it was." We need to stop this completely!



bonggoy said:


> I hope Georgie keep his promise on veto this bill when it reaches his office. Not good for small B & M and the cigar industry in general.


Even if GW stops this, he's out soon. It will come up again.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

International Premium Cigar & Pipe Retailers Association (IPCPR) 
Federal Legislative News Update

*United States: House Passes SCHIP Expansion Bill; Vote Not Veto-Proof 
* 
September 26, 2007- In a 265-159 vote, which falls short of the two-thirds majority required to override a promised veto by President George Bush, the US House of Representatives on September 25th passed a bill to expand the State Children's Health Insurance Program (SCHIP) by $35 billion over five years funded by increases in the Federal excise tax on cigarettes by 61 cents per pack (to $1 per pack) and on other tobacco products by comparable amounts. Forty-five Republicans voted for the bill, but many of their colleagues voted against the expansion, siding with President Bush, who criticized the bill for its cost, its reliance on a tobacco tax increase and its potential for replacing private insurance with a taxpayer-funded program. To overturn a veto, both chambers of Congress must produce two-thirds majorities. Although the Senate is expected to shortly pass the SCHIP expansion plan by a large margin, a Senate override bid would be meaningless if the House does not have enough votes for an override. The 159 House votes against the bill is believed to be enough of a cushion for President Bush to sustain his veto, since few representatives are likely to switch positions. Enacted in 1997, SCHIP provides coverage for 6.6 million uninsured children from families with incomes too high to qualify for Medicaid but not high enough to pay for private coverage. The proposed expansion would increase coverage by 4 million children. Since SCHIP is set to expire on September 30th, congressional Democrats are planning for a temporary expansion of the current program (AP 9/26). (news provided by TMA)


----------

